# Rockhead Build Post



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

So I will be updating this in the next couple months as funds become available and I get my Cruze looking the way I want it to look!
Today was my first attempt with plastidip, I was surprised how easy it was to use.

I platidipped the front and rear bow ties, the front lower grill, and the bottom of the rear bumper. Its amazing how a little paint changes the attitude of the car!

Future plans:
Tint Windows
Lower with (Eibach Springs and Bilstein Struts)
Upgrade the wheels (Ideally I would like to get the 18" RS wheels)
Trifecta Tune (recently purchased waiting for it to ship)


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks good, I think I'll have to try the lower grill and rear bumper too


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

DMC1.4LTurbo said:


> Looks good, I think I'll have to try the lower grill and rear bumper too


It was really easy. Something I learned when pulling up the tape from around the plastidipped areas, use a razor to cut the plastidip between the tape and car. I had to redo the rear bow tie, because when I lifted the tape it partially peeled the plastidip off of the bow tie. You don't need to cut all the way through the plastidip, but lightly cut the plastidip and give a location to peel.


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

So just score it? Thanks for the tip


----------



## benzo90 (Feb 26, 2014)

hey man, when you get the trifecta tune on there, do you mind posting a before and after video? I have exhaust from the downpipe back, and i can already tell a huge difference from stock, so I'm curious to see a cruze with a tune.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

benzo90 said:


> hey man, when you get the trifecta tune on there, do you mind posting a before and after video? I have exhaust from the downpipe back, and i can already tell a huge difference from stock, so I'm curious to see a cruze with a tune.


Sure, I expect to get it in the next week or so. Sounds like Bad News Racing has a 2-3 week turn around on the tunes.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

As requested, its been a long time coming...






The audio is really not that good,you can mostly hear background noise and the K&N CAI, but the sound of the exhaust didn't change. Since the video I deleted the CAI, I spoke with WOT about a rough idle and a slight hesitation around 2000 rpms. I was told the CAI was causing turbulent airflow across the mass airflow sensor. I may buy an air straighter and re-install the CAI.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

Video is private player


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

I didn't realize the video was set to private, it should now work.


----------



## Charlie13195 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey I see a MD plate on your car. What area? I'm from Baltimore. Nice cruze though buddy.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm in Rockville, the video was made behind my office in Columbia.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

I just had the windows tinted last week. I went with the Solar Gard UP at 35%. I would have gone darker, but I don't need to receive a ticket for the tint being too dark.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Tires and wheels are in! 
General G-Max AS03 225/45ZR18 and Mach 2Crave M7's. Probably be a week or 2 before they get put on the car, still waiting on the coil over kit!


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

So I just recently installed the Bilstein B14 coilover kit and put new tires on the car. Total drop is now about 1.5 inches. I have adjusted the ride height once since installing last week. I intended to take some photos of the install, but completely blanked when I started installing the coilovers.

.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

So it been a while since I have updated this build post, but I finally decided to upgrade the headlights. I waffled back and forth on doing a projector upgrade or installing some replacement headlights. I ended up buying replacement headlights. I picked up a set of Winjet projector headlights and a set of Spyder fog lights. Here are picture from the install today. I still need to run the wiring for the fog lights and mount the switch.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks good love plastic dip.


----------

